# My New Sekonda



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My new Sekonda from Julian; to whom many thanks - very nice 2614.2H with an SU marking.

One thing I've never seen before is the small mark shown which I presume is the gold marking?

I've never seen this mark before and wonder how many watches I've missed it on...is it common?







regards to all


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,Chris, very nice watch,i have same types of marks on some poljots,

might be the thickness of the plate? somebody will be able to tell us.

bowie


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

bowie said:


> Hi,Chris, very nice watch,i have same types of marks on some poljots,
> 
> might be the thickness of the plate? somebody will be able to tell us.
> 
> bowie


I believe it is the thickness in microns - please don't lick with too much vigour!

Julian L


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi chris

Au is the symbol?? for gold (periodic table??), it's usually followed with mc= microns,and the thickness of the gold plating, eg Au mc10

i believe a micron is equivilant to a thousandth of a millimetre or, a millionth of a metre









years ago (40's/50's), ten microns seemed normal, twenty microns was good, the accutron i acquired recently is fourty microns 

i have a modern rotary somewhere that is- three microns







, stingy gits









regards, john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> My new Sekonda from Julian; to whom many thanks - very nice 2614.2H with an SU marking.
> 
> One thing I've never seen before is the small mark shown which I presume is the gold marking?
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch , I bought one new in the `80`s and would like to get another sometime


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cant see any pic


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Griff said:


> Cant see any pic


My picture hosting site is out of bandwidth.... well, it is a free service... try later?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

80microns on some 50's omegas seamasters.

10-20 microns standard 60's and up should last you well as long as you don't abuse it and I would keep long sleave shirts and sweaters away from it and don't polish it every day.

and use photobucket.com to host your pics!!

Cheers!


----------

